# Word of the Day - Crony



## Jace (May 3, 2022)

Word of the Day - Crony...n.

Def.: A close friend or companion.

Let us hope, we all have a Crony...in our life.


----------



## Mizmo (May 3, 2022)

I would never call my best friend my crony...


----------



## Jace (May 3, 2022)

@Mizmo ..you know, I think it's more of a "older generation thing"..
remembering that my Mom would ask my Dad if he was going golfing 
with his cronies.


----------



## Mizmo (May 3, 2022)

Jace said:


> @Mizmo ..you know, I think it's more of a "older generation thing"..
> remembering that my Mom would ask my Dad if he was going golfing
> with his cronies.




agreed...remember my dad saying he was going for a pint with his old cronies so could never connect the word to my best friend


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2022)

Always wanted to go to Crony Island in New York, but never got there.

Sorry…I’ll show my way out.


----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Always wanted to go to Crony Island in New York, but never got there.
> 
> Sorry…I’ll show my way out.


Perhaps tell your _corny_ jokes about _Cony_ Island, to your own personal  *cronies*_, _Pappy?

instead of to us here, we the ultra elegant guests of our highly studious threads at SF.


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Perhaps tell your _corny_ jokes about _Cony_ Island, to your own personal  *cronies*_, _Pappy?
> 
> instead of to us here, we the ultra elegant guests of our highly studious threads at SF.


I’m sorry Kaila, the devil made me do it…


----------



## Jace (May 4, 2022)

So glad, you ole' cronies, enjoyed this post!


----------

